# anyone with d find help with paxil?



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

has anyone that gets D found any help with paxil at all? and if so how much do you take and how long you been taking it?


----------



## kjh498 (Jun 27, 2002)

hi thereI take seroxat which has paroxitine in it, the same as paxil. I took it last year for 3 months and did not have D once. I took 3m then up to 5m after a week, its liquid form, I will be starting it again this week for my anxiety. Lots of people have success with this drug.How much did your doc say you should take??? 5m is only a small dose, which is good as you then know you can up it if you need to. Often doctors start you on quite a high dose that is not always necessary.Good luck


----------



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

i hope somebody else can confirm this, but don't tricyclic anti-depressants slow down transit time??(btw) Paxil has not helped my constipation.. only reduced the tremendous pain i was in beforehand.-meg


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

As I wrote on the other thread, Paxil CR has been a miracle for me. I would not say that it helped my D, but it has helped with the anxiety which is what caused the diarrhea. I am getting my life back; I mean it. The Paxil itself I think is causing some D for me but I take zyprexa on very low doses and my BM are totally normal. This does not mean my IBS is cured but I know I am not holding back from the things I love to.


----------



## ronr (Apr 3, 2003)

what is zyprexa?


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

HiI've had ibs-d for 10 years, its been chronic over the past 3 years although I found some relief with imodium.I've been on paroxetine for the last 4.5 months, 20mg per day and have not had any ibs attacks during this time at all.Hoorah!!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Zyprexa is a drug used for bipolarism and other mental illness. My psych uses it with me because she has noticed on her son (he too has IBS D) that it has helped him tremenduosly. BTW, she has used this drug with many of her patients and last time I saw her she told me she was going to write about this because it has been a success with IBS.


----------



## 3fans8 (May 3, 2002)

I have my life back because of paxil. I've been on it for 5 months 40mg a day


----------

